# French coast, Bordeaux to Biarritz



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

Currently in the Lot. Going to hang around Dordogne and Lot regions for a few weeks just enjoying the late summer, Autumn sunshine until its time to head home early November.

If we get bored of these places whats the coast like? It looks very flat and boring on the map and a google about doesn't excite me either. We haven't seen the sea since Dover in Early June and I cant say Im bothered but just wondered if there was anything down that way worth seeing. 

Ive heard about the huge dune thing and mentioned this to Mrs D but just got a kind of bored looking stare.  

Any nice towns, lakes, beaches, wild spots or great Aires?

Thanks in Anticipations!

Barry


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Bordeaux to Biarritz*

Hi
The road from Bordeaux to Biarritz is extremely boring.
The lakes are nice Lacanau, Biscarosse etc, also Lacanau Ocean and Biscarosse Plage. Biarritz is great with a very useful Aire at Milady, from where you can walk along the seafront or beach into Biarritz.
Have fun,
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Bordeaux to Biarritz*

Hi
The road from Bordeaux to Biarritz is extremely boring.
The lakes are nice Lacanau, Biscarosse etc, also Lacanau Ocean and Biscarosse Plage. Biarritz is great with a very useful Aire at Milady, from where you can walk along the seafront or beach into Biarritz.
Have fun,
Alshymer


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Barry, totally agree with your impression. We've done it once, lots of pine wood plantations and long sandy beaches.Little in the way of villages worthy of a visit, all the coastal towns are like holiday villages.Not to our liking at all, probably others will disagree.

curlyboy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Currently in the Lot. Going to hang around Dordogne and Lot regions for a few weeks just enjoying the late summer, Autumn sunshine until its time to head home early November.
> 
> ...


Barry, we did the Landes area this Summer. I can recommend the aires at Gastes and Vieux Boucau les Bains.
There is also one at Andernos les Bains on the Arcachon Basin which is OK and very handy for the town.
If you go home via the west coast then the aire at Mortagne Sur Gironde is good for a night or two.
Personally I would stay in the Lot and follow the eastern route to Cahors via St Cirque la Popie. I would then continue along the Lot westwards. There are good aires at Pressac and St Silvestre sur Lot. 
Ray
Ray


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Barry,

You're talking about Les Landes. It is flat, it is mainly pine forest. We used the aire at Lac de Leon, its very close to the lake. We also stayed on various spots North to Bordeaux. To be honest, there's not much to actually see (pines, sandy soil and sea), but it is fairly relaxing. In the more touristic areas there were plenty of "controlled camping for motorhomes" signs (something like that anyway). However, I wouldn't imagine you would have much problem this time of year.

Why not give it a couple of nights?

It's just occured to me that your route _might_ pass through the Gers region ( slightly SW of Toulouse), now that is interesting, try the aire at Cazaubon on the lake, but remember to book in at the tourist info in Barbotan. You have to pay a deposit for the electronic key thing, but we stayed 3 nights there, unusual for us. Mind you the fishing on Lac de L'Uby is good.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Barry

If you are thinking of going down N10 from Bordeaux towards Biarritz there are lots of nice places on coast. Pine trees all the way south (Les Landes region) Lots of aires, some near sea and some near lakes, and lots of cycling paths in the pine forests. 

Aires I have been to and enjoyed:

Arcachon (worth a visit)
Biscarosse Plage
St Girons
Leon 
Moliet Plage

Enjoy. Envious here in rainy Scotland.

Sal


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

If you fancy a skinnny-dip or a hike in the buff, the shoreline from Soulac-sur-Mer, at the mouth of the Gironde and heading south for about 150 miles towards Biarritz, is just about the biggest unofficial naturist beach in the world! :roll: 

In fact, there are also a number of official nude beaches as well as naturist resorts scattered down the coast. The only places clothes are really required on the beach is at the handful of established seaside resorts along the way. 8) 

It's up to you...

Mike

PS We've been in the Lot for the last few days and just moved into the Dordogne - forecast is looking good at the moment


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Couple of decent aires one on the canal just above agen at caumont used to be only 3/4 spots been extended to take 15/16 now flat of course with decent easy cycling both ways and of course above Bordeaux there's the parking outside the citadel at Blaye you can come up from basin de arachon & get the ferry over to blaye


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just been ok back in August now to Mimizan Plage, lovely aire €12 including hookup. Lovely cycling area. Beach is surfers paradise and nice village to walk into for tea loads of restaurants etc. Tis flat round there but all the better for cycling.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That whole length of the French coast is one of the most deserted parts of France that there is; much of it is State Forest, with a few villages - mainly 1960's or 70's IMO and little to recommend them. The beach towns such as Biscarosse Plage are tourist towns only and are either closed now for the winter (!) or will be in the next couple of weeks.

The coast itself is magnificent; 150 miles+ of flat open sandy beach onto the Atlantic - with it's swells etc from the Bay of Biscay - so swimming can be potentially dangerous due to currents along the shore.

Near Arcachon is Europe's (and questionably more than just Europe's) largest sand dune at Grand Pyla - interesting place to see, but probably only once......

If you are interested you can follow the Canal Lateral du Garonne down towards Agen and then on down to the Canal du Midi towards Carcasonne - very pretty scenery and very flat if you want to cycle or walk. There are many aires along it's length - and as already commented some are being enlarged due to popularity.

But do not expect to find large busy night club type locations - not around that part of France, but if it's peace and tranquillity that you seek it is well worth visiting out of season (which it now is).

Do keep us informed what you decide to do - we may well meet you as we will be following the Canal down to Carcasonne (probably).

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Barry we are going away in our van tomorrow and think we will be following the route of the canal as Dave suggests. We will be in Bergerac for lunch tomorrow (arranged months ago) and from there will head to Duras for the night and from there on to the canal at Marmande. We plan to be away for 10 days (or there abouts) but will certainly be back by the beginning of October as we have a solar panel technician here on the first Monday of the month. PM me if you want a base for a couple of nights. Otherwise, we just might meet up with you over the neext couple of weeks!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks for the detailed responses. It sounds pretty much like I imagined it. Maybe there is enough to keep us busy in the Dordogne and Lot. We have been to Biarritz two years ago after travelling along the Pyrenees from the Med but then we cut north east up to the Lot.

I kind of like the idea of getting a body board and doing some surfing but might end up in America or somewhere. 8O 

Im already missing the Alps. Even the Aveyron and Massif Central feel flat now! 

Just thought I would ask as you never know we could be missing a trick. Like the idea of derserted places though.

I was just going through all the Departments and there are very few we havent been to now.

Dave. Will keep you informed as to where we get to (Im always on here as you know  ) 

Cheers
BD


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Mrs w If duras is the aire o/s the castle campsite that is one of those little France gems that we all collect we were turned away from a private aire because our dog was more than 15 kegs ( no no ideas ) and stumbled across the castle, though even the municipal site would have been worthwhile but closed when we got there,


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rugbyken said:


> 15 kegs ( no no ideas )


15kgs??

(33lbs)


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

As others have said its fairly boring down there although coastal areas are quieter at this time of year. You could try cutting back inland from A63 about 15 km to Dax north of Bayonne .Its a very nice town with many sites and and 2 aires .


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rugbyken said:


> Mrs w If duras is the aire o/s the castle campsite that is one of those little France gems that we all collect we were turned away from a private aire because our dog was more than 15 kegs ( no no ideas ) and stumbled across the castle, though even the municipal site would have been worthwhile but closed when we got there,


Yes that is the aire and yes the municipal site seems to be permanently closed now - the toilet block is all boarded up, the water tap is not functioning in the aire and there is a general air (no pun intended) of disuse of the site.

It is a shame as it is in a very pretty place, just outside the Chateau walls - nice Chateau - we had a formal meal in there at the start of June - superb in all respects and a beautiful venue for such a meal.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think it will be a case of see if we exhaust the Dordogne and Lot in six weeks or so. Unlikely I would say but a few options on the coast perhaps.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

A great area for surfing.

You could have some fun in that boat of yours.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Which are the best surfing beaches then? Preferably ones with a sandy bottom and no rocks as I got as battered as a haddock last time I attempted what is frankly an impossible sport!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Barry,

Have a look at Magic Seaweed as it has reports and forecasts (surf and weather) for all of the surfing locations in France (and generally the world).

There are links to surf shops and webcams too.

Hossegor is a very well known place for the experts.

Have a great time.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Will have a look when I get a better connection. Hossegar it is then!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I have no idea what it is like as I have never been. I just know it is a world renowned place for surfing.

Enjoy wherever you end up.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

one of the best surfing beaches is st girons plage and there is also a good camp site and aire close by
the lakes in the area are allso good for wind surfing.


----------



## jerseypaul116 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Biaritz*

We are at Bidart at the moment and the weather is hot hot hot
Surf is a bit blown out today but has been fantastic


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Had a look at a few of the aires down that way today. Nothing special but the coast ones rarely are.

We will perhaps give it a go next month.

Thanks again for the recomendations


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Update

Been tied up with work stuff for a day or two so made a dash yesterday across to the coast to try and catch what looks like the last of the late summer weather.

We weren't expecting much but were pleasantly surprised.

We are staying around the aires near biscarrosse at the northern most lake and the aires are ok and not full although there are people about.and most stuff is open. Had a good rake round on the bike yesterday up to arcachon which was actually busy and much nicer than expected. It was good to see the see after four months.

Did the dunes of pyla which were great fun and of course I had to take the fast route down by chucking myself off the top at the steepest bit. (childhood habit but they were never this big )

The beaches are stunning and so is the lake but it took me a while to think why I liked it as flat places are normally not our thing. I think it's because it's so green. All the trees are evergreens so we have lost that autuminal feeling we had in the dordogne and with it been 27c and clear blue sky's all day yesterday it felt like peak season again.

Dinghy got an outing and we sat drifting in the middle watching the sun go down. Superb.

Forecast is a bit changeable sadly but warm.

Some of the drives are a bit dull and straight but then you get to places quicker although riding 20 miles on a flat bit of road on a scooter at 60mph can be a bit tedious.

Cheers for all the help. We almost didn't come but so far are glad we did


----------

